# ceiling fan will not change speeds.



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

speed switch likely bad unless you have a remote controlled unit


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Sounds like the selector switch is bad. You can get a replacment at the local big box or most well stocked hardware stores. Make sure your connections are solid when replacing; the little wire nuts used from the factory of usually pretty trashy.
BE SURE TO TURN OFF CIRCUIT FAN IS ON.


----------

